# [SOLVED] Delay while boot (clocksource problem?)

## Horus107

Hello,

I've just installed my new kernel 2.6.22.1 (upgraded from 2.6.21.6) and suddenly there is a delay of about 30 seconds while booting:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Marking TSC unstable due to: possible TSC halt in C2.
> 
> Time: acpi_pm clocksource has been installed.
> ...

 

After the last line booting stops for about 30s.

Maybe that helps someone:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> horus florian # cat /sys/devices/system/clocksource/clocksource0/available_clocksource
> 
> acpi_pm pit jiffies tsc
> ...

 

How to get rid of it?

Thanks,

FlorianLast edited by Horus107 on Thu Aug 23, 2007 11:47 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Horus107

Solved: It was a problem with the next line, loading of WLAN firmware.

----------

## didymos

You could try adding this:

```

clocksource=acpi_pm

```

so it doesn't bother with the tsc clocksource.

----------

## didymos

 *Horus107 wrote:*   

> Solved: It was a problem with the next line, loading of WLAN firmware.

 

Ah, nevermind then.

----------

## grant.edwards

 *Horus107 wrote:*   

> Solved: It was a problem with the next line, loading of WLAN firmware.

 

So, is the solution a secret?  Or can you tell the rest of us that are having the same issue?

----------

## grant.edwards

 *grant.edwards wrote:*   

>  *Horus107 wrote:*   
> 
> Solved: It was a problem with the next line, loading of WLAN
> 
> firmware. 
> ...

 

Now I remember.  You _must_ build the ipw2200 driver as a

module.  If you build it into the kernel you see the firmware

load failure (the tsc part and the delay is new, I don't think

I've seen that before).

With ipw2200 built as a module everything works fine again.

----------

## mimosinnet

I have got this system message: 

```
# tail /var/log/messages

Oct 22 18:08:33 b5-028-3 Clocksource tsc unstable (delta = 127249035 ns)

Oct 22 18:08:33 b5-028-3 Time: acpi_pm clocksource has been installed.
```

Following what has been said in the thread, this is my system information: 

```
# cat /sys/devices/system/clocksource/clocksource0/available_clocksource

acpi_pm pit jiffies tsc

#  cat /sys/devices/system/clocksource/clocksource0/current_clocksource

acpi_pm

# lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

ipw2200               137928  0
```

Didymos suggested: 

```
clocksource=acpi_pm
```

I have:

```
# grep CLOCKSOURCE /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_CLOCKSOURCE_WATCHDOG=y
```

Where should I write clocksource=acpi_pm?

Thanks!

----------

## desultory

It is an option passed to the kernel during boot, as such add it to the parameters passed to the kernel in your boot loader configuration file (/boot/grub/grub.conf if using grub, /etc/lilo.conf if using lilo).

----------

## mimosinnet

Thanks a lot desultory! I have not been in the position of changing boot parameters. It's time now...!!!   :Wink: 

Cheers!

----------

## kernelOfTruth

*subscribes*

I'm experiencing similar behavior lately,

hopefully clocksource=acpi_pm fixes it ...

----------

## mimosinnet

I am on a new laptop, and the same TSC message appeared. In this laptop I have hpet timer support:

```
# cat /sys/devices/system/clocksource/clocksource0/current_clocksource

hpet
```

I have searched the wikipedia on hpet, and it says I should have the rtc-cmos driver (which I did not have), and it points to  this article on timer support. I have activated the CONFIG_RTC_DRV_CMOS option in the kernel. It does not seem to work, as I am getting these messages: 

```
Jan 30 03:24:17 joanet rtc_cmos 00:02: rtc core: registered rtc_cmos as rtc0

Jan 30 03:24:17 joanet rtc_cmos: probe of 00:02 failed with error -16
```

----------

## Drain

i have same problem and wireless device bg2200, how i can resolve it?

----------

## G2k

I just compiled gentoo-sources 2.6.24-r2 and it hangs on the line

```
Marking TSC unstable due to: possible TSC halt in C2
```

Does the fact that I have an ipw2200 have anything to do with this or is it completely unrelated?

IPW2200 is compiled as a module

Also:

```
# cat /sys/devices/system/clocksource/clocksource0/available_clocksource 

acpi_pm pit jiffies tsc 

# cat /sys/devices/system/clocksource/clocksource0/current_clocksource 

acpi_pm 
```

----------

## yinkoshaumer

 *G2k wrote:*   

> I just compiled gentoo-sources 2.6.24-r2 and it hangs on the line
> 
> ```
> Marking TSC unstable due to: possible TSC halt in C2
> ```
> ...

 

I don't have that installed and I receive that error too. Not sure what it is.

My clock source is hpet, I'll attempt the acpi_pm option to see if that fixes it.

----------

## yinkoshaumer

setting clocksource=acpi_pm stopped the long delay when the error is outputted, but it did not fix the problem. Perhaps a problem w/the newer sources?

----------

## G2k

Maybe. I'm waiting for 2.6.25 to reach stable. In the meantime, I've reverted back to 2.6.23

----------

